# Intel I5 7200U power throttling at low temperature



## DarKSy4s (Aug 6, 2022)

*I am not that good at PC hardware so pardon if I sound like an idiot.*
I was experiencing this issue for over 2 years but I was thinking that the CPU is trying to cool itself (that wasn't the case).My CPU speed is 3.09 GHz on idle but when i start a bench or open up a game the CPU speed drops to 1.8 - 2.1 GHz. It's not the temperature that's causing the issue beacuse my CPU temp is around 70 celcius. From my researchs on the internet and a bit of testing I found out that the issue was power throttling. So I am looking for help to fix this annoying issue.

Specs:
Asus Laptop\Notebook

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7200U CPU @ 2.50GHz (up to 3.09GHz with turbo)
RAM: 12 GB
GPU: NVIDIA 940MX 2GB VRAM
Local Disk: ADATA SU630 480GB SSD
External Disk: SAMSUNG M3 PORTABLE 1TB HDD
BIOS: X556UQK.318


----------



## Mussels (Aug 6, 2022)

I've moved this thread to the throttlestop section of the forum - General Hardware was a great choice, but we have some experts in here for this exact situation (Namely @unclewebb the author of throttlestop)

The author of the program is active in there, and actively helps users with problems.
You may not even have a problem - the CPU is 2.5 to 3.1Ghz, if its fully cooled with the laptop plugged in with the original power brick, if the manufacturer chose the max TDP for the CPU.

Not all laptops give the full wattage to the CPU, many have optional setups - Intels page for that CPU says it has 7.5W, 15W and 25W modes.


@unclewebb will be able to help you with his program(s) since they can over-ride these limits sometimes, but be aware a lot of laptop manufacturers simply suck and lock you down.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 6, 2022)

DarKSy4s said:


> power throttling


The 7200U has a 15W TDP rating. 









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




Power throttling is normal for low power CPUs. It is by design. The throttling is not temperature related so throttling at only 70°C is also normal. With an Asus laptop, there might not be anything you can do about this.

Try running ThrottleStop 9.5. Post a screenshot of the main window as well as the FIVR and TPL windows so I can see what options are unlocked and available. Try to show me an example of your computer throttling with Limit Reasons open so I can see what type of throttling is being used. You can also turn on the ThrottleStop Log File option so you have a record of your CPU performance. It will include any reasons for throttling. Post some pics and attach a log file to your next post if you need help.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2022)

@unclewebb i'm guessing the 'configurable TDP up' of 25W is the optional one that they have to choose to implement?

@DarKSy4s some workloads use more power than others, so 4 cores in an FFT test in prime95 would use different wattage to an AVX test in prime95, and therefore be totally different clock speeds too.


Some people do have luck with power saving features on the integrated GPU, as every watt saved there can go to the CPU


----------

